# uneven abs



## SnBdr190 (Apr 27, 2006)

i have very staggered abs....anything i can do to help correct the problem?


----------



## MyK (Apr 27, 2006)

be re-born!


----------



## fufu (Apr 27, 2006)

No, your muscle shape is genetic.


----------



## fufu (Apr 27, 2006)

Take a look at Serge Nubret's abs, they aren't very symmetrical.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Apr 28, 2006)

mate who gives a fcuk,you got abs fair fookin play,be proud you have them don't worry if they are uneven most people don't have the privaledge to say heres a picture of my abs cus 90% of the population are lard ass's


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 28, 2006)

^ agreed. Its an even lower % of people that have symetrical ones. If anybody at all.

Instead of concentrating on them not being symetrical, concentrate on making them even more visible, and stronger untill you have abdominals of steel to show off to the world \m/.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 28, 2006)

I have 4 sections on one side and 3 on the other.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 28, 2006)

Yeah, trust me.  You are probably the only one who really notices or cares.  Most people are more asymmetrical than you would think.  Everyone is their own worst critic.  I don't even notice it in others, but I definitely notice it in myself.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 28, 2006)

As long as you have them. You own!.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 28, 2006)

Mine are perfectly symetrical. One big hairy bubble.


----------

